# bland diet????



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi everyone,I've just recently been diagnosed with IBS and don't yet know what food substances are causing me problems.Could anyone recommend or suggest a simple bland diet to start with, so I can identify by a process of elimination.I've already started keeping a record of what I eat/what medicines I take etcI'd be really interested in hearing how you got started out,Look forward to hearing from you,Clair


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi Clair, We all have different trigger foods, so it's really hard to make suggestions, because what works for one wreaks havoc on someone else! But mainly, for a bland diet you can eat plenty of rice (white or brown), plain chicken, I for one, can eat hamburger and steak as long as they are not seasoned, but many here cannot tolerate either one. So it really depends on what you can tolerate. And of course, sometimes I can eat something and have no problem and the next time I eat the same thing, I have to run like mad to the bathroom!! Also, I have to stay away from anything spicy, fried and no dairy and hardly any vegetables, but I can eat plain salad so go figure! I hope this helps alittle, Clair! You just have to find what works for you and try to stick with it! Good luck


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

When I started, I ate the BRAT diet for two days. (Bananas, rice, applesauce, toast), oh and Jell-o too. I would introduce one new food the next day. If it worked, I'd try the same food again the next day (just to be sure). Then if that worked, I'd try another new food on the next day, and so on.It's really frustrating at first though!!!If I eat a burger, it's D city! You're right moms777, everyone is different!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2000)

a bland diet is a fantasy- eat whatever your heart desires as long as you include flax flour in it to add omega 3 fatty acids,whichflushes-out blood fats and excess calories. Also remember to use lots on lotion on your private parts and keep your diapers tightnever worry about embrassment in public again. happy eatting!.------------------


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

The doctor prescribed a bland diet to me to clean out my system and then start an elimination diet to see what bothered my system when I had a terrible IBS bout in 1997. He described it as such:--rice, Cream of Rice, applesauce and chicken for one week to 10 days until symptoms subside.--add turkey, Cream of Wheat, wheat toast-- one week.--add potatoes, yams, oatmeal etc. for a few days.--add well-cooked or steamed vegetables for a week. (ALSO: if you can't tolerate any raw veggies or fruit, the doctor suggested starting with very well cooked fruits or vegetables, and over a course of several weeks, cook them less and less, so your digestive system gets acclimated. When you get to a point where they act up, go one step back in the cooking process and that's what you can handle.)--after that, try single servings of one different thing every OTHER day-- milk products, legumes, red meat, etc., to see what makes your stomach act up.Good luck! Regards, lilymaid


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

After I moved states and began seeing a new intestinal doctor (who has an excellent reputation), he recogmended the follow book. If it helps, great; if not, sorry. You'll find may things that will.Relief from IBS by Elaine Fantle ShimbergISBN 0-345-36712-X


----------

